# Error 500 nach Verschiebung des Ordners



## HerHde (7. November 2009)

Liebe Community,
ich habe ein Problem, welches mich etwas stuzig macht, denn ich habe gestern Abend den Ordner eines CMS verschoben und danach wieder an die ursprüngliche Stelle verschoben und seitdem habe ich einen Error 500 wenn ich die dort befindlichen .php Dateien aufrufen will. vorher hat alles funktioniert.

Der betroffene Ordner ist Ziel für die Domain http://nmgc.de (wenn ihr diese aufruft merkt ihr, dass die .html-dateien funktionieren, doch die auf der seite verlinkte index.php nicht mehr läuft. ich habe keine einstellungen verändert, vorsichtshalber die htaccess gelöscht, die chmod auf 775 gestellt.

ich habe den ordner über den root verschoben, obwohl dieser nicht der besitzer ist (besitzer und gruppe: web1)


wüsste jemand, woran das liegen kann? Wenn Fragen auftauchen beantworte ich sie natürlich schnellstmöglich!

Vielen dank im voraus, mfG HerHde

P.S.: ich habe den server (Apache und vroot) schon neugestartet, doch es funktioniert immer noch nicht.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. November 2009)

Hallo HerHde,

bitte poste ein "ls -la" von den verschiedenen Ordnerhierarchien, damit wir sehen können, wie deine Rechtestrukturen eigentlich aussehen. Zudem müsstest du mal einen Blick in das error_log deines VHosts werfen - denn dort sollten erste Anhaltspunkte zu finden sein. Den Ort, wo diese Datei liegt, kannst du der Pfadangabe zum ErrorLog in dem dazugehörigen Apache VHost entnehmen.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## HerHde (8. November 2009)

http://nmgc.de/e500-ordner.png
Das ist die Ordneransicht im FileZilla, aber den log kann ich nicht finden.


----------

